# San Juan Islands



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Heading out to Orcas Island for our annual week in the San Juans on Saturday!!! It's always fun squeezing 58.5 feet onto the ferry!
Good friends, great food, spectacular sunsets!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Enjoy!

Are you staying at Moran?
Shoot me a PM to let me know the ferry fee if you don't mind.

I will wave as you drive by.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Not Moran, West Beach Resort.
PM sent! You can see the fees at the WSDOT ferry site as well.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey! I wanna go...


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey if you switch ferry's a couple times you can come all the way up to Whittier just a quick hour from Anchorage!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool! I am jealous!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We may pass you on the ferry on Saturday. We are coming back from Vancouver Island on Saturday via the Anacortes Ferry. It's a little pricey but have enjoyed our trip. What a beautiful spot!!!

Hope you have a great weekend on the Island. Hope to see you guys again.

Kelly


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Since I don't know your family makeup or which island you are going to, I will assume two adults, two kids and Orcas Island. Using the Washington State Ferries web site, the estimated fare is $306.00 for the round trip. I don't even take my trailer to the penisulas because I won't pay the $144.00 for the ferry.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

It was $350 round trip from Anacortes to Victoria for truck, trailer, 2 adults, and 2 kids and that was with the half price special for RV's on that ferry run. Of course that's a heck of a lot less than the BC Ferries. It would have cost us $120 round trip from Vancouver Island to the mainland for a day trip with just the truck and the family. That's highway robbery. Oh well!!

Kelly


----------

